# Harvey: 12/03/03 - 05/03/09



## jones1328 (May 25, 2008)

We lost Harvey on Thursday. He had severe kidney problems and meningitis. He was such a lovely dog, good natured and friendly. It hurts even more because we lost him at only 5 years of age. He will always hold a very special place in our hearts and we'll never ever forget him.

RIP Harvey xx


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh how sad. 5 is too young. I'm so sorry for your loss of Harvey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh My God, how tragic. I have tears looking at his sweet face. I am so very sorry!
Know he is with all our sweet goldens who have gone ahead and is waiting for you there someday. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a tragic loss you have suffered. My heart goes out to you on losing sweet Harvey. He was a very handsome pup. I hope when the time is right you can open your home and heart to another golden pup.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How very sad... 5 years is way too young.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sorry. Godspeed sweet baby.... you deserved so much longer.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so very for your loss of a dog far too young to leave you. My heart is with you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is NEVER easy. It is NEVER long enough. But how sad and heartbreaking at such a young age to loose Harvey. I know all to well there are no words. All I can offer is my promise to keep you in my thoughts and hoping the pain will soon ease, for it NEVER goes away. 

Rest well and play hard at the Bridge Harvey till you can again be united with your family!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sooooo sorry about your loss. He was a very hansome young dog. RIP sweet Harvey run free with all the other bridge animals.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for you! That is terrible, he was so young!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry.. this makes me sad.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm very, very sorry. Harvey was a beautiful boy. Cherish those memories.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..Harvey was a good looking boy. My prayers are with you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so sad. I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Harvey. Im sure he had a good life with you as he looked one happy dog.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Harvey was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an awful loss. Rest in peace, Harvey, and play hard at the Bridge. He will always have a special place in your heart, and you in his.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

WAY too young! So sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P. Harvey


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Harvey he was a lovely boy play hard at the bridge plenty to greet you and have fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry, he was much too young to leave you, and should have had many more years. My Robbie will be five this year, there is so much life left for them beyond five....it's just not right....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

He was very young, I'm sorry for your loss. : (


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful boy. I lost my first golden, scooter, to heart attack 2 months after he turned 5. And his favorite toy was a ball identical to the one your harvey has. With the age, the ball, it brought memories of scooter, and tears for them both. Perhaps they will find and share a ball like that at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Harvey looks like he was well-loved--may your memories of him comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

lots of love 

Pry&Kasper


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sad, sad thing to lose your beautiful Harvey so young. I'm very sorry for your loss and the heartbreak that comes with losing one of these furry family members.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope you are finding a bit of comfort in your memories of Harvey. 5 is much too young. In his pics, he looks like he truly loved life and enjoyed a very good one. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am very sorry you lost your baby boy. He was too young to go so soon.  Rest In Peace, sweet boy. :bigangel:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

5 is so young to go. How heartbreaking! Poor baby.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O this breaks you heart even reading about it....You guys must be devastated!
What a beautiful dog!
I am so so sorry....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 5 years is just too young to leave the family he loves. My heart goes out to you. Bless you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Five years old is way to young to lose a buddy. I am so sorry for your loss and hope your memories and the love you shared help your pain. He looks like such a sweet and happy boy. That second picture with his basketball is so sweet. 

Run Free Sweet Harvey


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of such a young, beautiful boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh how sad. Five is too young. I'm so sorry for your loss of Harvey


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you in your loss of Harvey. He was a proudly handsome young man. Rest well big guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jones*

Jones:

I am SO VERY SORRY about Harvey-what a beautiful boy.

Harvey is probably meeting my Munchkin and Gizmo right now at the Rainbow Bridge and he will wait for you.

I hope that when you are ready you will give your love to another Golden Retriever-it will be a tribute to Harvey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I too am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say good-bye, but 5 is way too young. 
I hope the pain eases and you can enjoy the memories. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I too am so terribly sorry for your loss of your handsome boy. How tragic to lose hm so young. Take care.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Saying sorry never seems to be enough, but it comes from my heart - Harvey was a truly handsome boy, and he has left you far too soon. Keep his memory in your heart.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Harvey


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry for your lose 5 is way to young


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh that's so sad! Sorry about your loss. He looked like a sweet boy and was definitely too young to die.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harvey*

Harvey was so HANDSOME and looks so sweet.
Sorry is never enough.
I hope you take comfort knowing that Harvey will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you, Harvey was a beautiful golden and so young, so very sorry for your loss. RIP Dear Harvey.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your 5-year old. That is way too soon for both of you. Rest in peace sweet Harvey.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Harvey. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The crew from SW PA sends it's condolences to you and your family. So sorry to hear that Harvey passed at so young an age. 

In those 5 short years--I'll bet you have lots of great memories. Keep those closest to your heart--they'll help see you though these tough times.

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------

